# Pics Of My S.maculatus



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

Hier is mij little serrasalmus maculatus,

this is just an temporary aquarium, his final home is allmost finisht.

Enjoy


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great lookin lil mac, they're my favorite p


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice! Gotta love the coloration! The purple sheen looking good already.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice. One of my favorite. Cool red eyes. Mine all have clear eyes.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

great looking fish


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's

My Mac is doing well


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

bricklr said:


> Very nice. One of my favorite. Cool red eyes. Mine all have clear eyes.


Good eye on the red eye! I just noticed the red eyes too. Aren't the red eyes spilos? All 10 of mine have silver eyes too.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Very nice. One of my favorite. Cool red eyes. Mine all have clear eyes.


Good eye on the red eye! I just noticed the red eyes too. Aren't the red eyes spilos? All 10 of mine have silver eyes too.
[/quote]

That's what I thought too. I agree it's a Spilo. I just don't want to get into the whole Mac/Spilo argument with anyone today.


----------



## karas (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

lots of gold on that mac. nice p


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for the comments. But some think its an s.spilo but i think its an mac because of the red eye and the dark end of its tail.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice mac


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice mac


----------

